# RAW import color temp settings...



## Resoman (Oct 14, 2012)

The initial color temperature settings I see on my RAW imports vary quite a bit. I'm assuming that LR4 looks at the image and somehow comes up with a suggested color temp setting, is that right? 

The camera is a Fujufilm X100.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## carson (Oct 14, 2012)

I doubt that LR makes any assumptions, it would use the temp from the RAW data your camera provides.


----------



## Resoman (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess that's the question: does RAW data include a "suggested" color temp, or is that determination left for the conversion process? 

Of course, .jpg data includes a color temperature setting - I didn't think that RAW did...

Gary


----------



## erro (Oct 14, 2012)

LR does read the white-balance setting for RAW files. So any settings you (or the camera automatically) set for the white balance will be honoured by LR. Most other settings for RAW-files that are camera specific (sharpening, saturation, "picture styles" and so on) are ignored by LR. Most other generic raw converters work the same way. As opposed to the camera manufacturers own raw converters, which will read all (most?) settings from their own cameras, but won't handle raw files from any other camera manufacturer at all.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 15, 2012)

Lr does understand and use the WB settings in your camera raw files. But to be clear, this is not as simple as parsing out a string such as "6500K". It's more a mathematical determination of the location of the WB point in a multi-dimensional table. That's why you see color-appropriate results even with moderately varying WB coefficients, LR vs. camera.


----------



## bobrobert (Oct 15, 2012)

All settings are in reality a suggestion and not set in stone. Try a setting that you think mimics the mood of your image. A sunset image would possibly benefit from a cloudy setting but the recommendation is to set daylight in camera. Contradictory?


----------

